# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  En esta foto hay algo que nos atañe .¿Que es y donde està?.

## Rio Ardila



----------


## JMTrigos

¿El deposito de agua de la derecha?

----------


## Luján

¡Para preguntas así ya tenemos el qué será!

Al centro de la imagen, un poco a la izquierda ¿hay lo que parece un pozo?

----------


## Rio Ardila

> ¿El deposito de agua de la derecha?


Si a mi derecha habìa un deposito de agua , pero no sale en la foto.No es lo que buscamos.
Fijaos bien.

----------


## Luján

Si no es el pozo, quizás sea lo que parece una presa al fondo, más o menos al centro. Parece de gravedad planta recta.

¿Cuál? pues ni idea.

----------


## Rio Ardila

> Si no es el pozo, quizás sea lo que parece una presa al fondo, más o menos al centro. Parece de gravedad planta recta.
> 
> ¿Cuál? pues ni idea.


Bingo es la presa de Alcollarin en la provincia de Caceres.

----------


## Rio Ardila

Mañana os subo una fotillos y pongo bien el tìtulo de la pàjina principal amigo.

----------


## REEGE

Dios... que vista Luján... yo sólo veía esa torre de telefonía!!!!!!
Un saludo y a ponernos esas fotos muy pronto.
Gracias Rio Ardila.

----------

